# cats



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

what size coil springs do you use for bobcats? thanks for reading.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A Duke #2 will hold'em but a Victor #3 will be sure to have'em wait'in on ya in the morn'in.lol.

Oooopps---- I probably just started a wiener fight---are there any Duke guys/gals left out there?

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I use both #2's and #3's. I prefer the #3's. Bobcats have a big foot and it seems like my #3's get a better grip on em.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

catcapper said:


> A Duke #2 will hold'em but a Victor #3 will be sure to have'em wait'in on ya in the morn'in.lol.
> 
> Oooopps---- I probably just started a wiener fight---are there any Duke guys/gals left out there?
> 
> awprint:


 I think if I were to make a trap out of tin foil it would hold up just as well as a stock Duke.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with catcapper and Ruger on the #3s, only difference with me is I'm old school and prefer a double long spring. My favorite is the Victor 3N DLS but good luck finding them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never had a Duke, used Victor's # 3 DLS for lynx, never did get a bobcat when I started trapping around this area where I now live.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> I agree with catcapper and Ruger on the #3s, only difference with me is I'm old school and prefer a double long spring. My favorite is the Victor 3N DLS but good luck finding them.


Nothing wrong with the double longspring, I have caught more with the longsprings than anything else. Mainly because that's what I have the most of. They will definitely get the job done.


----------

